# Now Bow Draw Length Wows



## dhmc03 (Jan 17, 2014)

new to me bt specialist. in the early processes of getting it set up. will do all the normal tuning/test in stepwise order.

What does AT say from the pics only? I think draw is nearly 1/2" short but D-loop is too long.

Heres head 2 toe, plus cropped of same pic


----------



## dhmc03 (Jan 17, 2014)

Title supposed to say "new bow".


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

so now you have a starting point.
from here I shoot some for score.
things I look for.
what kind of float does this setting produce?
can I live with the float pattern this is producing?
Can I hold on target easily? or do I fight to hold on.
Can I get thru the shot easily? or is it a chore.
can I repeat easily with these settings?
I let my X count decide which way I should go from here.

Looking at your back elbow it looks high
when I let my release elbow get too high
my sight drops down low under the spot
and I cannot get it to come up.
so my D loop length gets important to me, 
to land my release elbow in my zone. 
I want to be able to hold my sight on my target, 
without fighting it. 
Lesson learned from Griv at a seminar a few years back.


good luck shoot and keep track of your results.
make changes based on those results.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

noise on the string ????


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

WOW, I think this is the first time somebody posted a form photo and the DL really is a little short!

Your form is much better than we normally see in these threads.

When you lengthen the DL, it will help you get your draw side elbow down a little. Until you get your bow's DL adjusted, leave your D-loop where it is. Adjust one thing at a time.

Allen


----------



## dhmc03 (Jan 17, 2014)

Adjusted cams to add 1/2". But then add twist to shorten...

Now no matter what I do can not get cams in synch- off by 1/8" on bottom.

Suggestions?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

dhmc03 said:


> Adjusted cams to add 1/2". But then add twist to shorten...


Not quite sure why you shortened anything after adjusting the cams the needed 1/2".... You can untwist the string (if that was what you shortened) and recheck your cam timing--if bottom is still off, twist the lower cable a little if the cam is r.e.t.a.r.d.e.d or untwist the bottom cable a little if the cam is advanced.


----------

